# 2009 Altima 2.5S Drive Out Price



## weiman (May 17, 2009)

Hi All, I just bought a 2.5S coupe with Convenience + Premium Package for about 25,500 drive out, 23,900 before TTL, was just wondering if this was a good deal, invoice is 26,500 around, MSRP is about 28,300.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## qauthority (Feb 10, 2008)

It depends a lot on where you bought the car, which area. I just bought an 09 Altima 2.5, 6spd. Invoice was 23,150.


----------

